# What a Shame



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You're a 19 year old kid. ( I was 8, OAC )

You're critically wounded and dying in the jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam ..

It's November 11, 1967.
LZ (landing zone) X-ray.

Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense from 100 yards away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the helicopters to stop coming in.

You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out.

Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again.

As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.
Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter.
You look up to see a Huey coming in. But.. It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it.

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you.

He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.

And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you at a time on board.

Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses and safety.

And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!! Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.
He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.

*Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise , Idaho *
May God Bless and Rest His Soul.

I bet you didn't hear about this hero's passing, but we've sure heard a whole bunch about Whitney Houston, Lindsay Lohan, Dr. Murray, that sicko Sandusky, and a 72- day sham marriage.

Shame on the media !!!

Medal of Honor Winner Captain Ed Freeman

Honor this real hero.
_________________________


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Brian. Very sad but true that real heroes are not being honored.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OAC, thank you for posting this. You're right, as of now we'll never hear about this kind of news.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great post,( I was 18)


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Its a shame what we have let this country become. I say we because We elect the politicians, We read what the media rights, We are the ones that let some singer who dies of drugs casue the famous lifestyle is to rough become what we read. The real Heroes never make the paper, the internet, the front page. The real heroes go out and do what needs to be done, risk their lives, or die, for us. They dont do it for the fame, glory, or headlines. They do it because its the right thing to do. They dont die or drugs(usually) they die in action or old and forgotten. I hang my head in shame at myself for not even knowing of his passing. I was not born when this happened but because of him and those like him, we are here. I hold my head, put my hands together, and pray. Not for him, for us. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely a hero that deserved the honor he recieved. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oneshot, thank you...well we are all blessed due to men like him.

I would not be here if not for men like him. My Grandpa had a hero in his life that saved him in WW1.

So smile and thank God for those ahead of us that cared for us more than we will ever know.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing,Brian, my dad was over there during that time frame infact he done 3 tours over there. That is one conflict he never talked much about.
You are right Jeff, the only thing the media is interested in is the stuff that gives are military a bad name, how soon they forget who protects their freedoms.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great post. It is a tragedy and appalling who our culture regards as important. I have boycotted mainstream media for this very reason.

May he rest in peace and god bless his family.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Great great post, rest in peace, and i agreee they talk the crap out of everything else and dont honor the real heros who sacraficed great things for this country, shame on them, if it were not for people like this, they would not be able to report on things like this, i think they deserve credit, for my father was hit with a frag, blew his leg off, he had to deal with great diffaculties, but still made his family, us, happy, he was a great man, taught me most of what i know about hunting and fishing today,i honor him, RIP dad


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with Oneshot, it is a shame the priorities of the media and the people who would rather hear about a celebrities personal life than the actions of a hero who risked his life so everyone else could sleep in peace. I have a great respect for all soldiers regardless of whether or not they saw combat. Hearing stories like Capt. Freeman's reminds me just how proud I am to be an American.









To all the servicemen on this site; Thank you for your service! I appreciate all you have done for me, my friends and family, and my fellow Americans


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for letting us know. I agree, the media focuses on the wrong people now days.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you every service man on this sight!! For all your sacrafices, and everything you have done for this country i thank you.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Captain Ed Freeman, You Were and Honorable Man! God Bless ALL of our MILITARY MEN and WOMEN! _*THEY ARE THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!*_


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

OAC now I realize how you were so good in the woods and would never give up. There were times you suprised me and now I know. All who served are heroes.


----------

